# Age of Empire 2 Auflösung ändern (Widescreen, AddOn)



## noxious (15. September 2012)

*Age of Empire 2 Auflösung ändern (Widescreen, AddOn)*

*Folgende Posts wurden in neuen Thread geschoben:*



MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere jetzt den Wunsch nach der Grafik und sage:
> Age of Empires II
> Perfekt! Klassiker, und perfekt! Haben wir wiederentdeckt und zocken es nun mit Begeisterung  (es gibt auch einen Widescreen Patch, damit läuft das ohne Grafikbugs und in 1920x1080 sogar, je nachdem was dein Monitor hat (erkennt der Patch).


 Link? Bitte


----------



## MICHI123 (15. September 2012)

noxious schrieb:


> Link? Bitte


Öhm, hab grad in der ReadMe von dem Ding das hier gefunden als name von dem Patcher. 
BoekaBart.net - <?=$pageName?>


Also das steht da drin:



> Installationsanweisungen des Patches AoE2Wide
> Beschreibung:
> Mit diesem Patch wird es möglich, Age of Empires 2 auf Widescreen‐Monitoren zu spielen,
> ohne die Grafik zu verzerren. Außerdem wird der Grafikbug in den Betriebssystemen Vista
> ...



Hoffe das ist der richtige Link, und hat geholfen.
Funktioneirt bei mir auf jeden Fall super 

Also dieser "NO-CD" das ist wohl kein Crack, sondern Microsoft hat mit dem Patch 1.0e die CD Abfrage rausgenommen. (Was ich sehr anständig finde, sollten sich andere Spieleschmieden mal was von abgucken. Ich hab Age of Empires 1 schon, und dann 2 mit Erweiterung auch original gehabt, man war das geil damals  Aber weiß Gott wo die CDs abgeblieben sind  )


----------



## noxious (16. September 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Öhm, hab grad in der ReadMe von dem Ding das hier gefunden als name von dem Patcher.
> BoekaBart.net - <?=$pageName?>


 Den hatte ich schonmal. Aber das war bei mir irgendwie fehlerhaft:
Die wiese leuchtet etwas zu doll giftgrün und das braun wird zu einem starken Rot.
Auf dem Screenshot davon sieht man dann komischerweise und diese extremen Fraben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab jetzt aber folgendes gefunden:  
*UserPatch v1.1*
xOmicron Software
(für das AddOn The Conquerors)

Damit kann man beliebige Auflösungen bis hin zu Full HD auswählen (4:3, 16:10 und 16:9).

Auch da habe ich den oben genannten Fehler, ABER wenn ich das Spiel im Fenstermodus starte sieht alles super aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings braucht man bei diesem Patch die CD, da er die Abfrage nicht aufhebt.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. September 2012)

Hm, bei mir hat dieser Patch gut funktioniert, er wirft halt eine BAT Datei aus, die das Spiel in der Auflösung die der Monitor gerade hat startet. Keine Ahnung woher da die Bugs kommen bei dir. Aber gut dass dein Patch funktioniert, der sieht auch gut aus.

Ich würde mir echt wünschen, dass Microsoft von dem Spiel ein 1:1 Remake mit neuer Grafik und optimierung für die neuen System/Auflösungen macht. So wie bei Halo Anniversary für XBox, exakt das gleiche Spiel, nur neue grafik. Da konnte man sogar umschalten zwischen den Grafiken im laufenden Spiel.


----------

